
Ways Elon Musk's Bad Writing Habits Hurt Tesla's Performance - jhchen
https://slab.com/blog/elon-musk-writing-mistakes/
======
aeternus
The author provides no evidence that any of this actually hurt Tesla's
performance.

For example:

    
    
      Overly optimistic forecasting creates normalization of deviance
    

Maybe, but perhaps it also pulled in deadlines overall. Would workers have
worked as hard to ramp up production without those deadlines and pressure?
Sure the forecasting misses may have resulted in a short term dip in the stock
price, but that was likely worth it overall if it pulled in the delivery date
substantially.

